# kernel 2.6.36 & nouveau [resolved]

## idella4

Having tried this out & got it working in a 2.6.3zen2.  I then tried it in a 2.6.36, a tuxonice, 

The tuxonice kernel doesn't allow a combination to allow the nouveau-drm to compile.

The guide says

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Device Drivers --->
> 
>   Graphics support --->
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> │ │    < >   Intel I810                                                         │ │   
> 
>   │ │    <M>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G                               │ │   
> ...

 

which opens up the nouveau entry in stage drivers.  This counters the instructions from the nouveau home page which says to uncheck the drm choice entirely.  Unchecking it removes the nouveau driver option within staging drivers.

```

idella@genny ~ $ sudo emerge nouveau-drm

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.36-tuxonice

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   CONFIG_DRM:         should not be set. But it is.

 *   CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA:   should not be set. But it is.

 *   CONFIG_FB_UVESA:    should not be set. But it is.

 *   CONFIG_FB_VGA16:    should not be set. But it is.
```

Never mind about the FB options, have just set them back because this won't work  The compile instructions in the nouveau-drm package reject a kernel config setting that selects / checks the drm option, CREATING A CIRCULAR dependency.  Can't emerge with it, can't without it.  

Also tried 2.6.36-gentoo, does the same.  Was it just because it was the zen kernel that it worked?, or because it  was a 2.6.35?

Thie below from a vanilla 2.6.36

```

.....................

/var/tmp/portage/portage/x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100811/work/master/drivers/gpu/drm/drm_auth.c:1: error: code model 'kernel' not supported in the 32 bit mode

/var/tmp/portage/portage/x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100811/work/master/drivers/gpu/drm/drm_auth.c:1: sorry, unimplemented: 64-bit mode not compiled in

/var/tmp/portage/portage/x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100811/work/master/drivers/gpu/drm/drm_buffer.c:1: error: code model 'kernel' not supported in the 32 bit mode

/var/tmp/portage/portage/x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100811/work/master/drivers/gpu/drm/drm_buffer.c:1: sorry, unimplemented: 64-bit mode not compiled in

/var/tmp/portage/portage/x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100811/work/master/drivers/gpu/drm/drm_cache.c:1: error: code model 'kernel' not supported in the 32 bit mode

/var/tmp/portage/portage/x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100811/work/master/drivers/gpu/drm/drm_cache.c:1: sorry, unimplemented: 64-bit mode not compiled in

/var/tmp/portage/portage/x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100811/work/master/drivers/gpu/drm/drm_bufs.c:1: error: code model 'kernel' not supported in the 32 bit mode

/var/tmp/portage/portage/x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100811/work/master/drivers/gpu/drm/drm_bufs.c:1: sorry, unimplemented: 64-bit mode not compiled in

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/portage/x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100811/work/master/drivers/gpu/drm/drm_auth.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/portage/x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100811/work/master/drivers/gpu/drm/drm_buffer.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/portage/x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100811/work/master/drivers/gpu/drm/drm_cache.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/portage/x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100811/work/master/drivers/gpu/drm/drm_bufs.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/portage/x11-base/nouveau-drm-20100811/work/master/drivers/gpu/drm] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.36'

```

That is 3 kernels that prove the same flaw.  Did I jag a different way to configure the zen2? Is this a bug in the 2.6.36 kernel? If so, shall submit.

Need some confirmation.

----------

## chithanh

Do not install nouveau-drm, it is necessary only in special cases.

Instead, follow the Xorg guide for proper kernel configuration: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

----------

## idella4

chithanh

ok, the guide is what I was citing in my post, so I have followed it.  Do you mean that the config from there will make its own nouveau module[s]. just like the kernel provides the nvidifb??  What is nouveau-drm for then??

Us it preferable for the nouveau to not have an xorg.conf?  I have some kernels that use the nvidiafb, and xorg.conf can be set to match.

----------

## chithanh

One of the reasons for nouveau-drm is hardened users which still have 2.6.32 as latest stable kernel. The xorg-config guide says to disable all framebuffer drivers. This includes vesafb and nvidiafb. Use xorg.conf only if you have specific reason to.

----------

## idella4

chithanh

ok, got it.  thanks.  You didn't say but the config must make the nouveau driver, I saw them during the compile.  Am about to reboot and try it.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  is hardened users which still have 2.6.32 as latest stable kernel.
> 
> 

 

is strange, my hardened sources I have had for months is 2.6.34

----------

## keenblade

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> One of the reasons for nouveau-drm is hardened users which still have 2.6.32 as latest stable kernel.

 

xf86-video-nouveau ebuild gives this message:

```

 * Nouveau DRM not detected. If you want any kind of

 * acceleration with nouveau, enable CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU

 * in the kernel.

```

Since I am using gallium useflag for 3d acceleration, does it mean I need nouveau-drm?

----------

## idella4

keenblade

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this st$

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -O2 -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

ALSA_CARDS="snd_hda_intel"

LINGUAS="en"

$-iceweasel%) -deblob -symlink gallium"

```

It compiled, so no

```

idella@genny /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo $ sudo grep CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU .config

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU=m

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU_DEBUG=y

```

----------

## keenblade

 *idella4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It compiled, so no

 

But, it seems you have nouveau-drm in your kernel as module.

```
idella@genny /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo $ sudo grep CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU .config

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU=m

```

----------

## idella4

keenblade.

That reads 2.6.36-gentoo.  That may be checked as such, but as my initial post explained, I could not emerge the nouveau-drm package, and that was what is was trying to achieve.  I now have the nouveau created in the kernel.  I have not emerged the nouveau-drm, the exception was linux-2.6.35-zen2.  

```

genny programs # lsmod | grep nouv

nouveau               327833  2 

ttm                    35811  1 nouveau

drm_kms_helper         17550  1 nouveau

drm                   113170  4 nouveau,ttm,drm_kms_helper

i2c_algo_bit            4046  1 nouveau

cfbcopyarea             2709  1 nouveau

cfbimgblt               1873  1 nouveau

cfbfillrect             2545  1 nouveau

genny programs # uname -r

2.6.35-zen2

```

What was different I don't know & am not concerned.

That was the point the developer was making.  The 3 versions of the 2.6.36 kernel have managed to compile with those settings as the developer suggested.

----------

## keenblade

idella4, thanks. I understood. 

Btw, I use xf86-video-nouveau-0.0.16_pre20101010, not in-kernel nouveau. With kernel-2.6.34-gentoo, nouveau works fine. But with kernel-2.6.36-gentoo, I can not login my box. Gdm can not open its screen and a useless sh# prompt comes. If I wrote something when console login prompt comes, but it does not accept my passwd. There is no problem with nvidia-drivers. Also, I don't want the in-kernel nouveau, because I want to be able to switch nvidia-drivers for gaming.

I will try zen-sources to see if it will work with portage nouveau.

----------

